# STEEL CITY AUTOBODY



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

CUSTOM PAINTING- KANDIES, FLAKES, PEARLS, AND GRAPHICS!!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT! for the Homie!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 1 2010, 12:29 PM~19209760
> *TTT! for the Homie!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

TTT ROLLER!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ~nip/tuck~, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~

WHATS UP bROther... CONGRATS ON THE NEW BUSINESS :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Dec 6 2010, 04:03 PM~19254739
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ~nip/tuck~, ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~
> 
> ...


Thanks bRO


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

TTT Rollerz!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good!!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

do you do pinstrip or silver leaf?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

good work..


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

T T T ..

whats up bROther


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

BASS ASS WORK!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>REMEMBER! STRETCHING IS ALWAYS GOOD FOR THE BODY :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Jan 21 2011, 05:47 PM~19661887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

KEEP THOSE PAGES GOING LET'S SEE SOME MORE!


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

GREEN AND YELLOW, GREEN AND YELLOW, AHH HAA!
WHAT UP CIP DAWG


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up my bROther...

T T T


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 17 2011, 09:54 AM~19891829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TTT for some nice paint jobs coming out of this shop


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 4 2011, 07:08 AM~20013244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 4 2011, 08:08 AM~20013244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

WHERE ARE THE PICS OF THE 64 IN YOUR SHOP YOU ARE WORKING ON ?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Mar 20 2011, 03:23 PM~20135536
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS OF THE 64 IN YOUR SHOP YOU ARE WORKING ON ?
> *


Do u really want me to post pics?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Mar 21 2011, 03:15 PM~20143651
> *Do u really want me to post pics?
> *


Start posting progress pics of it I'm showing up on a weekday at your shop soon


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

TTT


----------

